# TL Bonus 2022



## Cj Spot (Mar 17, 2022)

Does anyone know what the TL bonus will be for 2022? I’ve searched workbench but couldn’t find the post that used to be up about the TL bonuses. Thanks!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 17, 2022)

Something  like 500,1000 and 1500 depending on green metrics ..


----------



## SugarSugar (Mar 18, 2022)

If your red, do you owe Target money?


----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2022)

SugarSugar said:


> If your red, do you owe Target money?


You don't pass go and collect


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2022)

Just give me up to 24 that will make me happy 

anyway the bonus tax rate is a killer


----------



## checklane01 (Mar 18, 2022)

Found this on Pay and Benefits:


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 19, 2022)

checklane01 said:


> Found this on Pay and Benefits:
> 
> View attachment 13544


Nice!


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 19, 2022)

At least $ are set for everyone.  Not subjective like at the DC, where % can be biased if your boss prefers another over you, or if you’re female, or there are other managers that view performance much more leniently than yours.  From what I’ve heard in our building, % tied more to a popularity contest than actual performance.


----------



## countingsheep (Mar 26, 2022)

Wait what is a paygrade 45 team member?


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 26, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> Wait what is a paygrade 45 team member?



Team Leads, Property Management Leads, Assets Protection Specialists, and Visual Merchandisers, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 27, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> At least $ are set for everyone.  Not subjective like at the DC, where % can be biased if your boss prefers another over you, or if you’re female, or there are other managers that view performance much more leniently than yours.  From what I’ve heard in our building, % tied more to a popularity contest than actual performance.


YES.  Fair across the board for those of us that have never part part of the “in-crowd of favorites”.


----------



## copycopy (Mar 27, 2022)

Cj Spot said:


> Does anyone know what the TL bonus will be for 2022? I’ve searched workbench but couldn’t find the post that used to be up about the TL bonuses. Thanks!


I got 1100+. It all depends on your department and store metrics.


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 27, 2022)

copycopy said:


> I got 1100+. It all depends on your department and store metrics.


It doesn’t have anything to do with your department. It’s exactly what checklane01 posted . completely has everything to do with metrics. Were you not in role for the entire year? Trying to understand how you got a weird amount because it should be 250, 500, 1000 or 1500


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 27, 2022)

targetuser said:


> It doesn’t have anything to do with your department. It’s exactly what checklane01 posted . completely has everything to do with metrics. Were you not in role for the entire year? Trying to understand how you got a weird amount because it should be 250, 500, 1000 or 1500


Probably after taxes


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 27, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Probably after taxes


I mean. Could be. But considering how team lead reviews are just now being given the bonuses haven’t even hit the paychecks yet. It would still show one of those other amounts on your merit statement and should only be different if it’s prorated.


----------



## exGSA (Mar 28, 2022)

…..


----------

